# Stocking help for a 150 gallon tank



## k761110e (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello,
I am in the process of cycling a 150 gallon tank and am having a hard time figuring out what fish I want/can stock it with.

I have put together this preliminary list:
Green Terror
Severum
Salvini
Nicaragua
Texas 
Convict
Chocolate
Bristle Nose Pleco
(need ideas for a clean-up crew)

I am thinking this may be too much? Only one I am really set on is the Green Terror. I would like some smaller, more active fish in there too which I why I was thinking convicts. Would I be safe to put some giant danios as dithers too?

About the tank - it is a standard 150, PFS substrate, will be filtered with two FX5 filters. Nothing else added to the tank yet as I didn't want to aquascape it until I knew what was going in it as I was debating on making it an African tank.

I already have a 125 gal with 2 oscars, a firemouth, JD, a single convict, a clown loach, bristle nose and 5 giant danios.

Any help would be appreciated. I love my 125 and want to stock similarily but not duplicate. I don't care about breeding or anything, just want a nice display tank with fish that are compatible.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Covict or convicts? All male would be your best chance of this working.

What are your tank dimensions? I am thinking you have too much on your wish list, too, but knowing the dimensions would help in making choices. Look at the sizes of the fish as they all mature. Your answer is right there.


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

I had a SA/CA community in a 150g (72"x18"x29") with a similar stocklist. I had the following and it worked out well.

Green Terror - Gold Saum Female
Severum - Male
Salvini - I started with a male but had to switch him out because of aggression, I ended up with a female who worked out well and who had better coloration anyways.
Nicaragua - Female
Texas - Escondido Female
Convict - Had an HRP instead of a con
JD - Female
Bristle Nose Pleco - Female

This setup worked out really well for me and was fun to have. Keep in mind that you may need to switch things up and as you can see I had mostly a female tank.


----------



## k761110e (Jul 10, 2012)

My tank is the standard 72 X 18 tank.

Is there a better configuration of fish that would work with a green terror?

I am going to have to either order these fish online or drive several hours each way to get them and I fear I am not going to be able to chose male or female.

I just want a nice group of fish that are interesting to watch. There is so much personality in my 125 and I want a similar tank but with different kinds of fish.

Thanks.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

The texas and the terror may or may not like eachother, they're similar looking fish and might fight. Also, keep an eye on the salvini. When they get nasty, they get REAL nasty.

Other than that it sounds fine to me. You'll just have to watch it. Like all cichlid tanks


----------

